# Daisy and Darla are home at last!!!



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Here are some pics i managed to take.
They are both sound asleep right now after their dinner.
Am so happy!!:hello1:

































They are both asleep in Darla's bed now, so so sweet!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Terri such beautiful girls!!!
They look very happy too already.
Darla is stunning such rich blue color!
Welcome home girls!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

all I can say is EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!

look at Darla! shes stunning and Daisy is adorable!
so so so happy for you xxx


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

ohhhh we love them. how beautiful they are


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh my goodness what cuties! 

Daisy looks JUST like my Lina!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Awww Terri, they are perfect.
I"m just so stupidly happy for you ! And for them !

What a wonderful day.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!You are one lucky girl with those two!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my god!!!! the day is here its finally here!! i cant imagine how happy you are terri!!!!!! 

they look so gorgeous together, aww are they settling in okay? i bet you cant stop looking and playing with them hehe oh and i have the blue and pink bone toy too lol!!  xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

claireeee said:


> all I can say is EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> look at Darla! shes stunning and Daisy is adorable!
> so so so happy for you xxx


Your turn next !!!!!


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

congrat terri!

Daisy and Darla are absolutely stunning, bet your so so happy!

lexie has that blue and pink toy but she won't go near it! lol

take lots more piccies!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh so sweet together what a pair !


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh man how cute are these two angels???? So happy for you.

Darla is stunning!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

They're Home! Yay!


and


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ahhhhh terri honey they are home at last i can just imagine how much you will be loving and hugging them ohhhh i cant wait to seeee them ewhat a gorjuss pair xxxx


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, Terri! They are simply two of the most beautiful Chis I have ever seen! Darla is just gorgeous, I love her colors, and Daisy is a stunner too! I am sooo very happy for you!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome home girls!
This day is finally here for your mum!
We are all so very happy for you all. What a wonderful day for everyone!!!!!!!
Terri can you even stand it honey?????????


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are both beautiful - I adore Darla's colouring, it is so unusual and she has such a sweet face!

Thanksgiving - what a lovely day to get them!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww they are so sweet.They look like they really love each other.Hope the settle in well.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Gorgeous, both of them xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I cant believe how well they are settling in.
I watched my Soap with them both on my lap sleeping on the sofa.
Just bliss!!
Darla has now gone to her wee bed again and Daisy is my shadow, lol
She is watching me as i type this, so cute!!!
I think i will try her outside again for a pee soon.
Cant believe she hasnt wanted to go yet! haha!!

I am so over the moon to have them here with me!!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Aw i just knew you'd be a great chi mumma!!!
Congratulations Terri, it's been such an axious wait but they're finally here!! Darla has grown and her features are just devine, she is such a gorgeous pup and i bet she has a personality to match. And Daisy, what a stunning girl! They make a great pair already, i can't wait to watch them grow with you! Hope your nerves have settled and you're just enjoying them


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow they are both adorable!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you think it's cool that Daisy is so clingy to me?
She doesnt seem to want to sleep anywhere but my lap.
It is really sweet but i dont want her to not to be ok without me you know?

Maybe it's cause she never had this much attention before though.
I try to wait till she falls asleep on me then move her into a bed but she just gets back out and follows me and jumps at the sofa as if for me to pick her up.
Hopefully come bed time for all of us she will be fine in the crate next to my bed, bless her.
Meantime i will love on her some more.
Wee Darla is zonked again poor wee soul. lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Give Daisy a few days before you start "separating" more from her. 
She needs your reassurance for now. And, you would really rather
she bond with you than Darla...

I'm so happy for all of you! Enjoy the day!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

I know its an amazing feeling after waiting so long to have them both home. Beautiful girls! x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Give Daisy a few days before you start "separating" more from her.
> She needs your reassurance for now. And, you would really rather
> she bond with you than Darla...
> 
> I'm so happy for all of you! Enjoy the day!


Yeah you are right Therese, it is such a big thing for her especially.
I am glad she loves me as much as i love her.

Am off to lay on the sofa with them again, hehe!!
Love it!!!


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Aww a BIG welcome to Daisy and Darla and a congrats to you Terri from me and Daisy, Remy and Millie


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with Jerry mom.........
Right now is a time of assurance and bonding.
give daisy a few days to realize this is a forever love and home.
She will come around and relax eventually just like
kenzie did for Skyla.I think its great she is coming to you
rather then hiding or being depressed for her old home.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i think so too Rhonda.
She really is the sweetest little girl.
I am blessed with both of them. x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh they are both gorgeous!! I do adore Darla's coloring though...one of my favs!  Great pics - I'm so glad they are FINALLY home & are doing well by the sounds!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm so happy for you Terri! Darla just keeps getting more and more adorable with each passing week! And Daisy is such a sweet, little doll -- your new shadow! I know you're just over the moon with joy. We need more pictures though!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

they are bth so lovely! welcome back girls!  awww looks like you woke them up at the last pic LOL


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Terri, I just saw this. I am literally crying. I just told Andrew the whole story about how long you've waited and how you've been disappointed in the past and blah, blah, blah and sure enough, I welled up with tears at happiness for you. Darla is the cutest pup I think I've ever laid my eyes on. Daisy is gorgeous and needs every ounce of security you can give her. She is the one that needs the most attention right now. Mine are all well adjusted but will be on my lap or chest far before they will be in their beds. LOL. What a joyous day this has been all around. I am truly ecstatic for you and these two angels. They don't know how lucky they are to have you!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Terri...What a fabulous day, congratulations. They look just beautiful. I think that they be tucked into bed with you tonight !! Lots of cuddles xoxo


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

awwwwwww
too cute


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

They are absolutely adorable! 

Those of us who haven't been around the forum for very long don't know the backstory about these two darlings and you, and there obviously IS one! Can you tell us?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww thanks my pals!
They are as good as gold, seriously.
Bedtime was a sinch, i have been getting up every couple of hours to let Darla pee, sometimes she is happy to stay in her crate though.
There was no complaints from either of them, think they would sleep right through, haha!!
Darla is also doing great on the peepads, i am so proud of her, she had a couple of accidents to start, but i picked her up onto her peepads right after and now she goes to them herself.
I was praising her like mad when she walked over and pooped on it all by herself, hehe!!
Daisy still hasnt peed or pooped, nuts! lol
Maybe she will this morning after her breakfast.

I couldnt get back to sleep after my last alarm for pee time, so i thought i would come on here.
I actually wake anyhow every couple of hours automatically, before the alarm goes off ha!

Tink, the background is....
I had contacted what turned out to be scammers at first, wanting money upfront etc... the usual, then i had arranged to go see a pup after emailing a breeder back and forth and waiting patiently for the pups to be born.
The day before i was due to go i left a message asking for the address and was sent a text message saying the pup was being kept to breed from.
Was actually meant to get another pup before that wee girl from that same breeder but they kept her in the family too for the same reasons.
Anyway i found out later from others in my area that it was a good thing really.

Then i contacted the chi club and had a list of folk to try.
Found this breeder and waited patiently for the pups to be born.
So it has been a long road but so worth it!!
Daisy is 3 years old and was at the breeders too, and had just had 2 pups herself
I had only intended to get one, my wee Darla pup. lol
When i saw Daisy though and was told she was being rehomed i just had to have her too.
So that's the story, hehe!!
This has turned into a novel, sorry guys. LOL


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Terri it sounds like things are going perfect hun!
they are such good girls. I can't get over how adorable Darla is! I showed Mark and he loves her too!
Pleased Jamie is smitten too-we knew he would be 

it was worth the wait and you deserve the best xxxx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

They are both just gorgeous, I'll bet you are so happy.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

terri sorry im late congratulating you, what a lovely chi family you have, how much darla has changed! shes a lovely little puppy, now remember if you ever change your mind about daisy haha!!!! best wishes to you all


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Terri!!! You have the best of both worlds! A gorgeous Tan and an adorable little blue!~


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Daisy and Darla are very sweet and lucky to have a forever home filled with lovel


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

You have some stunning babies there hun! beautiful xx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Terri, thanks for telling the story. You must be over the moon! 

Daisy looks a lot my Tango....she's just gorgeous. And sweet little Darla is adorable. I'm so very happy for you. :love2:


----------

